# What Method Do You Use For OH



## waffle=ijm (Aug 30, 2008)

I know so many many people use Fridrich for both 2H and OH solving. I was wondering if there are people, like me, who uses methods other than Fridrich for OH. For example, I'm a Roux user who uses Petrus for OH.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Aug 30, 2008)

Hm, I use fridrich, but if you turn quite slowly OH it would make sense to use petrus since it requires fewer moves (so I've heard)


----------



## TMOY (Aug 31, 2008)

I use corners first for both 2H and OH 
And doing slice moves qith one hand is not a real problem once you get the habit.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 31, 2008)

One-handed is a great domain for CLS, so my OH speed method is MGLS-F (Fridrich start), and the only other thing I'm okay at (sub-30?) is MGLS-P (Petrus start).


----------



## Brett (Aug 31, 2008)

even when I used Fridrich with 2H I used Petrus with OH. It's less moves and good for look ahead (and using R U a lot)


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 31, 2008)

I use ZZ for OH. In 2H my fridrich is faster than ZZ but in OH its the opposite. lol


----------



## FredM (Aug 31, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> One-handed is a great domain for CLS, so my OH speed method is MGLS-F (Fridrich start), and the only other thing I'm okay at (sub-30?) is MGLS-P (Petrus start).



What's CLS and MGLS ?

I'm using Fridrich but sometimes when I see a 222 block I tend to do it more often then I would with both hands.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 31, 2008)

FredM said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > One-handed is a great domain for CLS, so my OH speed method is MGLS-F (Fridrich start), and the only other thing I'm okay at (sub-30?) is MGLS-P (Petrus start).
> ...


http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/3x3x3_Speedcubing_Methods

CLS means Corners Last Slot. So inserting the last F2L corner and orienting the top layer corners.


----------



## smskill12 (Aug 31, 2008)

i like to use mgls in my solve, helps a lot but i use regular fridrich for 2h


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

I think i'll try to incorporate MGLS-P to my regular petrus .


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 1, 2008)

Fridrich for all sighted serious speedsolving. Random block building and Heise for fun. Occasionally, for easy cases, I do use Petrus and Heise for speed and get about 40 seconds. I doubt the moves counts are much lower than Fridrich though.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

hmm I'm having trouble doing constant M slices. So far I rotate the cube so I can do E slices instead.


----------



## Dene (Sep 1, 2008)

I use a "solving method". Funny that >_>


----------



## Lofty (Sep 1, 2008)

Fridrich.
This should be a poll.
I use heavy edge control and some COLL/LL control.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2008)

Lofty said:


> Fridrich.
> This should be a poll.
> I use heavy edge control and some COLL/LL control.



I'm just wondering if anybody uses CF or Roux as an OH method. and how to do slice after slice after slice.


----------



## Lofty (Sep 1, 2008)

Slice moves are very bad for OH.
I don't know of anyone moderately fast who uses these methods for OH.


----------



## ooveehoo (Sep 1, 2008)

I use mostly petrus for OH, but if it has a really easy cross, then fridrich. (I use fridrich for 2H).


----------



## FredM (Sep 1, 2008)

Gilles Roux uses his method and average sub30. And a french cuber (TMOY) uses CF for 2H and OH.


----------



## Lofty (Sep 1, 2008)

How fast is TMOY tho?
And sub-30 is good but it falls a bit short of the WR.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm not very fast (still above 1 minute average in OH) but there's still room for improvement. And I don't want to break the WR at all costs.
Slice moves were really painful when I started OH but they go much smoother by now.
and I like doing the same method for OH and 2H, since OH goes slower it makes me improve my look-ahead


----------



## gogozerg (Sep 2, 2008)

TMOY said:


> and I like doing the same method for OH and 2H, since OH goes slower it makes me improve my look-ahead


Exactly.
But surprisingly, looking ahead in OH feels very different than in normal cubing. Different pace, different eye-hand synchronization, I don't know.

My best for now is 15s, 27.5s average, but I'll never be good at that kind of sports, whatever the method.

http://grrroux.free.fr/videos_cube/tchoubidou.avi

Gilles.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 2, 2008)

how do you do the M slices so fast...


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 2, 2008)

I use regular petrus for OH, but I build the 2x2x3 block by solving a 1x2x3 square, then getting the centers. This way it is more similar to how i do my 2h method (Waterman with a block building first layer)


----------



## crabs!!! (Sep 2, 2008)

Petrus for both OH and 2h.


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 2, 2008)

I use CROSS-F2L-VHF2L (ZB if I know the alg)-COLL (ZB if I know the alg)-EPLL, same as for 2H.

For 2H VH I use some slices to shorten the algs but for OH I use the longer face only algs, the worst cases are not funny but most of the rest are fast.

COLL is particulary good for OH, at least mine is because most of my algs are RUL optimised, just a few are slow.

EPLL, U and H are good but Z is a kill, it takes twice as long as the other two. For U I use all four 2-gens so I don't have to turn the cube before the alg (for 2H I use setup + M' U2 M but it is slow OH). A fast U-PLL is a must if you use COLL because it occures 2:3 times as the last step.

A wery nice choise for OH must be Petrus+COLL/ZB, I know Johannes uses that and his times are not bad, not at all


----------



## syuhei222 (Sep 2, 2008)

I use normal CFOP method.

There is no necessary to do spcial .


----------



## Rama (Sep 2, 2008)

I just use the CFOP with simple edge control to flip at least 2 edges correct when there are none correct.



gogozerg said:


> looking ahead in OH feels very different than in normal cubing. Different pace, different eye-hand synchronization, I don't know.
> 
> Gilles.



yeah, I still can relate that looking ahead on OH is different then when doing 2H.

I really need to switch a button when I start doing OH/2H after doing 2H/OH.


----------



## hdskull (Sep 2, 2008)

I look ahead much much better while OH solving, just slow on PLL.


----------



## Pedro (Sep 2, 2008)

hdskull said:


> I look ahead much much better while OH solving, just slow on PLL.



and OLL


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 2, 2008)

I use keyhole for 2H F2L, but regular F2L for OH because the look-ahead for OH is much better and the moves are more fingertrick friendly


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 2, 2008)

I use fridrich, one of the4 better things about solving with one hand is that you can go only to about 2 tps which helps look ahead (Nakaji turns 4 tps sometimes, so when he does OH he goes slower, and hence has better look ahead).


----------



## Athefre (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm another of those that uses Roux for OH and doesn't have a problem. I use a different technique from the " rR' " or " index finger for L' and ring finger for R (I think Lars Petrus was the first to talk about that way of doing OH Slices) ". The way I do it is more of a "between the fingers".

I average 6 seconds in Step 4.

My OH times for the other steps are high because I haven't practiced much...


----------



## moogra (Nov 18, 2008)

I use Fridrich, sadly with 2H algorithms and sometimes it is slow.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 18, 2008)

I use fridrich with 2h algos except for H and V perm. average is low 30s and sometimes below 30


----------



## Tomarse (Nov 18, 2008)

At the UK open I saw Thom Barlow use Roux one handed, It looked painful, but he still managed good times, and during one 2h solve he just thought bah and solved the rest of it one handed  I think I recorded it.


----------

